# Dirty Deeds



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I would first like to take the opportunity to thank the following people
Mk5gti33
Dorbritz
[email protected]
Ericjohnston27
[email protected]
Woody89
All others that have chimed in
Car in question

Car has changed a lot since picture was taken.








Brett working on the top of box








box is in








120amp is in place
















filling hood notch
















































hard work requires a refreshing drink








cover fits well
















layout of valves
















Bulk heads








bags, i have decided to go with Dorbritz D-cups instead of the brackets that are in picture
























notched








comps and a valves wired








switch box








tank mounted








amp in place








comps and water traps
















everything cleaned up








Air Horn, this thing is loud!!
















gauges in openroad pod








too bad all the gauges don't match, oh well
















F*cking Bagyard Bombers!
































cover fits great


_Modified by _Dirty_ at 11:37 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (_Dirty_)*

Awesome work and sweet hatch setup! 
What did you use for the bumper notch fill?


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (_Dirty_)*

Pics of car after bombers!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (vabeachveedub)*

nice build, keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (dorbritz)*

good looks, kinda. 
vermont vw driver,


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks like a tidy rear setup. looking forward to the progress.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (unitzero)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_Awesome work and sweet hatch setup! 
What did you use for the bumper notch fill?

Thank you and Fiber tech, it has kevlar in it









_Quote, originally posted by *vabeachveedub* »_Pics of car after bombers!!!

Not yet unfortunately. After Andrew did everything he could to get the bombers to me asap, i have to wait for rear brackets to come in. However Dorbritz did everything he could to get them to me ASAP. Now i am stuck taking public transportation and relying on the GF http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_nice build, keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you









_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_good looks, kinda. 
vermont vw driver,









Thanks? 
Are you Dubsnorth?

_Quote, originally posted by *unitzero* »_looks like a tidy rear setup. looking forward to the progress.

Not the cleanest out there but for the first time doing this, its not to shabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (_Dirty_)*

Finished up my new shoes today
















F 17x9 ET31
R 17x10 ET 19
Im definitely going to add spacer in front i was thinking over all ET 27 however would it look odd tucking in the front and poking in rear?
Suggestions for front offset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (_Dirty_)*

Awesome man keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (Teebo,yo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teebo,yo* »_Awesome man keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks big guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (_Dirty_)*

nice work cant wait to see the wheels on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_nice work cant wait to see the wheels on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too, next week. After as few set backs it should be ready to go mid week


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (_Dirty_)*

nvm


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (VWRedcoat)*

Looks like a nice buildup.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Looks like a nice buildup.

Thanks, I try


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Looks like a nice buildup.

x2


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

awesome build and i think a little tuck in the front and a little poke in the rear looks perfect on mk4s
can't wait to see this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Wow those wheels look good. Evil looking haha. Hurry up and finish!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Them wheels are looking fly Gary


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_Wow those wheels look good. Evil looking haha. Hurry up and finish!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Them wheels are looking fly Gary

Thanks!
dropped them off at Mike's Auto in Mallet's Bay today to get the tires put on. 
They were freak'n out cuz of the amount of strecth lol but Mike knows his sh*t so he's gunna get'em done. 
Soon


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Dirty Deeds (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
x2









Gracious

_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_awesome build and i think a little tuck in the front and a little poke in the rear looks perfect on mk4s
can't wait to see this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

sweet I actually decided to go with a offset of 23 in the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

been working on the wheels alot and they are DONE! 
here are some photos of some of the build. 
Start 








After heating them up in the oven @ 350 degrees for 15-0 mins and then pounding the hell out of them they came apart 








Painted PORSCHE Ruby Red Metallic 
















400 grit 








600 








800 








1000 








1500 







3 
2000 








Finished 
17x10 








17x9 








205/45 on 9s 








215/45 10s


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

looks so good due. im not usually a fan of the spiked bolts but they look killer on your wheels bro


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dubmob_vr6 said:


> looks so good due. im not usually a fan of the spiked bolts but they look killer on your wheels bro


 Why thank you, the centers are painted Porsche Ruby Red Metallic. 

On another note i forgot to mention that the car rests on the ground in the front. Thank you Bagyard and ORT  
I dont have any decent pics at the moment, just sh*ty celluar pics


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that looks nice... glad i saw this thread.. now i know what to do with my bbs wheel cap locks that are stripping


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

tonyb2580 said:


> damn that looks nice... glad i saw this thread.. now i know what to do with my bbs wheel cap locks that are stripping


 yea its not hard, just time consuming and a pain in the ass. my knuckles still hurt a little


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> I dont have any decent pics at the moment, just sh*ty celluar pics


 All UP 









All Down 








Tucking front and back!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Horrible Cell phone pic but car is complete so to speak, and wheels are on :beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I absolutely love the fittings you made go through the car. Any special way you did it?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> I absolutely love the fittings you made go through the car. Any special way you did it?


 are you talking about the air lines going through the body of the car? 
If so they are bulkheads, got them from AAC. link---> http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana...nnect-Bulkhead-Unions/c2_52_53_434/index.html


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good...!! do work!!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

_Dirty_ said:


> are you talking about the air lines going through the body of the car?
> If so they are bulkheads, got them from AAC. link---> http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana...nnect-Bulkhead-Unions/c2_52_53_434/index.html


 exactly what I was talking about, those are awesome, might have to run some of these :thumb:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> exactly what I was talking about, those are awesome, might have to run some of these :thumb


 yea they are great, use some silicone to secure the fitment :thumps up:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> looking good...!! do work!!


 Thanks! 

I need to get lower, roll fenders, cut more of the bumpstop, at the moment the sway bar isnt holding me up (im notched).. is that normal for being at 22 1/4 inches at top of fender well?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

_Dirty_ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I need to get lower, roll fenders, cut more of the bumpstop, at the moment the sway bar isnt holding me up (im notched).. is that normal for being at 22 1/4 inches at top of fender well?


 I can't vouch for the height..but I'm confused about the correlation between being notched and the sway bar. Are you notched on the passenger side for the axle? Might as well pull the sway since it'll eventually hit if you want to go lower.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dmoney said:


> I can't vouch for the height..but I'm confused about the correlation between being notched and the sway bar. Are you notched on the passenger side for the axle? Might as well pull the sway since it'll eventually hit if you want to go lower.


yea im notched on the pass side, at first it didnt hold me up now it does, must been the bags breaking in. I plan to pull the way. However i sense im rubbing on something which i believe is on pass side when i drive low and im pretty sure its not the sway cuz thats makes a different feeling almost seems like it could be the conrtol arm. is this possible or ever an issue?


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> yea im notched on the pass side, at first it didnt hold me up now it does, must been the bags breaking in. I plan to pull the way. However i sense im rubbing on something which i believe is on pass side when i drive low and im pretty sure its not the sway cuz thats makes a different feeling almost seems like it could be the conrtol arm. is this possible or ever an issue?


control arms on the subframe or the tie rods?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

derryo said:


> control arms on the subframe or the tie rods?


i was referring to the control arms but sure why not the tie rods also


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

so i blew out my inner axle boot, is this normal? Is it mostly due to not having my alignment done?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

how old was the boot?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dmoney said:


> how old was the boot?


40k or so


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

got the inner axle boot fixed today and plan on having my alignment done tomorrow. Is it pointless to thave the alignment done before removing the front sway or anything else that needs to be done to go lower?

would replacing the control arm bushing effect the new alignment?

thanks for the help


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

_Dirty_ said:


> got the inner axle boot fixed today and plan on having my alignment done tomorrow. Is it pointless to thave the alignment done before removing the front sway or anything else that needs to be done to go lower?
> 
> would replacing the control arm bushing effect the new alignment?
> 
> thanks for the help


First, I'd say 40k isn't _terrible_ for CV boot life. As for the alignment and order of getting stuff done it depends on a few things. First, are you cutting the sway bar out or dropping the subframe down to remove it? If you're cutting it out you won't need an alignment because you won't be messing with any alignment related pieces. If you're dropping the subframe to pull the sway bar out in one piece you'll need an alignment. With the control arm bushings, the control arms will need to be removed so you'll need an alignment after. That being said, if you plan on doing the bushings soon and if you're pulling the sway bar by dropping the subframe then I'd wait and get one alignment when you're done rather than getting numerous alignments.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dmoney said:


> First, I'd say 40k isn't _terrible_ for CV boot life. As for the alignment and order of getting stuff done it depends on a few things. First, are you cutting the sway bar out or dropping the subframe down to remove it? If you're cutting it out you won't need an alignment because you won't be messing with any alignment related pieces. If you're dropping the subframe to pull the sway bar out in one piece you'll need an alignment. With the control arm bushings, the control arms will need to be removed so you'll need an alignment after. That being said, if you plan on doing the bushings soon and if you're pulling the sway bar by dropping the subframe then I'd wait and get one alignment when you're done rather than getting numerous alignments.


Thanks that helps a lot


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

yup!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

has anyone replaced their control arm bushings by their self? is it difficult?
I found a DIY http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=154137 which i assume is for all mk4s. it seems pretty easy except for the ball joint, putting it back in may be trouble.
Found this also http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/517/How_to_replace_a_ball_joint.pdf 

Has anyone experienced problems?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I still have to delete my front sway


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Are those pics fully aired out?
What size lips?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

derryo said:


> Are those pics fully aired out?
> What size lips?


yes..  however im in the process of fixing the front and rear

F 1.5
R 2.5


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> yes..  however im in the process of fixing the front and rear
> 
> F 1.5
> R 2.5


did you find out whats holding you up?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

derryo said:


> did you find out whats holding you up?


not yet i may have time this weekend to check it out.

however one of my comps stopped producing air (viair 400), im going to have to hopefully send it back for warrenty repair.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> not yet i may have time this weekend to check it out.
> 
> however one of my comps stopped producing air (viair 400), im going to have to hopefully send it back for warrenty repair.


oh boy, one thing after another... make sure to post your findings/pics if possible. I am going to be installing my bags and want to keep an eye out for things to avoid. thanks!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

derryo said:


> oh boy, one thing after another... make sure to post your findings/pics if possible. I am going to be installing my bags and want to keep an eye out for things to avoid. thanks!


yea no kidding, however my car is quite old so the boot was prob from my coils and wear n tear


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I got the comp to work, well it may have been working to entire time either way its good now.

What happened is that my leader line was leaking and I replaced it, after I replaced it the comp would work but didn't seem to be producing any air (the tank gauge wasn't moving nearly as fast as it was before the new leader line), I called [email protected] and he gave me a few ideas to work with, which was to disconnect the leader line form the water trap and then kick the comps on. if the check valve allowed air to pass then everything should be find, which it did. I re-installed the leader line back into the water trap and the tank gauge started to fill quickly as it did before these whole mess.

I then had told him that the comps were working with 12volts rather the 13.5-14V that they were use to when the comps were filling the tank quickly. Apparently that was my problem, Kevin said to always have the car running when the comps run so that they have consistent voltage above 12V, I have 2 Viair 400cc's and they use a good amount of power. 

Thanks Kevin for the help! :beer:


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Let us know what it was holding you up... I'm curious to see how low the front goes because I also have bombers (not installed). Looks good with the RS'! Also, I wouldn't do the control arm bushings on my own, but that could just be me.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dmoney said:


> Let us know what it was holding you up... I'm curious to see how low the front goes because I also have bombers (not installed). Looks good with the RS'! Also, I wouldn't do the control arm bushings on my own, but that could just be me.


are you talking about whats holding me up in the front or rear? For the front i still currently have the sway in so i know thats holding me up for the time being. and im notched so that should help once thats out.

Im havaing a buddy who is a VW Tech help me with those, so i have that covered lol. R32 bushings and new ball joints going in soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Next Thursday we will get this thing on the ground. :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Next Thursday we will get this thing on the ground. :beer:


I like the sound of that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Does it sound like the sound of an angle grinder?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

recently i have been losing a number of bolts for the RS's, i used blue locitie. it started with one bolt then three days later two bolts that surrounded the first bolt were gone. then tonight i check the wheel and one the exact other side four! yes four had all been gone i actually was able to recover 3 of the 7 and they have been snapping ( will post pic tomorrow) *IS THIS NORMAL?!* Also i have lost one on another wheel, wheels in question are the front pass (missing 7) and front driver (missing one).

I at first thought it was due to lack of enough loctite, but i remember reading on my thread of rebuild wheels (before new vortex) that someone didn't even use locitie and never had a problem. 

Kinda scared.. OH and i ordered them from tunershop, have a 7 on the way from Black Forest but now i need to order more:banghead:

Could this be from over torquing? I torqued to 22lbs, but may have gone a lil more from being overzealous grrr:banghead:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

oh and i make sure to aviod ALL potholes, and any imperfections in road as much as i can.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

definitely not normal. I didn't use loctite on my old RMs and never had an issue. i'd recommend reposting this in a separate thread in the MK4 forum. you should get a lot more responses.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

thought 42lbs was spec...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Updates:

Contacted Tunershop and they obviously said that the snapping of the bolts was something they have never encountered, and said that I was torquing the bolts to a correct pressure, so they sent out replacements 

Stopped by Bag Riders yesterday and Will was nice enough to help me remove my front sway bar 

however when I had the notch done it wasn't in the correct location of the axle to go up into the notch, I now have to redo the notch :banghead: oh well shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

derryo said:


> thought 42lbs was spec...


Hmm, I've always done 23lbs...



_Dirty_ said:


> Stopped by Bag Riders yesterday and Will was nice enough to help me remove my front sway bar
> 
> however when I had the notch done it wasn't in the correct location of the axle to go up into the notch, I now have to redo the notch :banghead: oh well shouldn't be too much of a problem.


Come back for some go kart action next week! Oh, and maybe some more lowering. :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

has anyone ever experienced "clicking" or interference with your stereo speakers when the compressors kick on or when you hit switches? 

Whenever i hit the switches to inflate the bags i hear the clicking sound when the compressors kick on i hear an interference in the sound of the speakers.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> car looks great :thumbup:


 Thanks :beer: 

The front bumper is being resprayed at the moument as well as the fenders rolled and the notched enlarged. Should be done in a few days


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> has anyone ever experienced "clicking" or interference with your stereo speakers when the compressors kick on or when you hit switches?
> 
> Whenever i hit the switches to inflate the bags i hear the clicking sound when the compressors kick on i hear an interference in the sound of the speakers.


 Anyone? 

grounding issues possibly?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

where did you get your "ignition trigger" from?


----------



## Mtlgixxer6 (Aug 28, 2008)

_Dirty_ said:


> has anyone ever experienced "clicking" or interference with your stereo speakers when the compressors kick on or when you hit switches?
> 
> Whenever i hit the switches to inflate the bags i hear the clicking sound when the compressors kick on i hear an interference in the sound of the speakers.


 I Have The Exact Same Problem, Also wondering what it might be. Havent really looked into it tho.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> where did you get your "ignition trigger" from?


 may sound like a stupid question but, what do you mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

well, 

either your relay or solenoid, is getting an ignition source to operate the compressor. 
(slight chance its a ground) But I suspect you are useing a stero wire some where in your air system, and getting interference. 

Describe to me how you wired it up?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well,
> 
> either your relay or solenoid, is getting an ignition source to operate the compressor.
> (slight chance its a ground) But I suspect you are useing a stero wire some where in your air system, and getting interference.
> ...


 yup defintely using stereo wire, i have a 4 gauge wire to power the solenoid, both comps are attached to the soleniod, then the ground is going to the pressure switch and a stereo wire that connects to the toggle switch to control the comps from comping on and off etc. 

So is that what is creating the problem? (a stereo wire that connects to the toggle switch to control the comps from coming on and off etc.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, sort of makes sence, dont it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Is your car out of paint? Bring it over here tomorrow man.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, sort of makes sence, dont it. :thumbup:


 Indeed so im guessing i need to replace with actual power wire  


[email protected] said:


> Is your car out of paint? Bring it over here tomorrow man.


 not yet, plus i have to work :thumbdown: 

we'll tackle this soon I promise


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> Indeed so im guessing i need to replace with actual power wire
> 
> not yet, plus i have to work :thumbdown:
> 
> we'll tackle this soon I promise


 soon.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> yup defintely using stereo wire, i have a 4 gauge wire to power the solenoid, both comps are attached to the soleniod, then the ground is going to the pressure switch and a stereo wire that connects to the toggle switch to control the comps from comping on and off etc.
> 
> So is that what is creating the problem? (a stereo wire that connects to the toggle switch to control the comps from coming on and off etc.)





[email protected] said:


> Yes, sort of makes sence, dont it. :thumbup:


switched out wires, still having this problem, and it sucks.

anymore help?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

its bad grounds, my car does it too. not just from my switches though, turning on lights blinkers etc. i need to clean up my battery terminals and all the grounds on the chassis/engine etc.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

NDubber said:


> its bad grounds, my car does it too. not just from my switches though, turning on lights blinkers etc. i need to clean up my battery terminals and all the grounds on the chassis/engine etc.


so the "big three" would cure this? that and seperating the amp and comps ground..


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

more then likely yes


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

pics from this Holiday 



























































































:beer:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good!:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ah Lake Champlain. Was up there this weekend(NY side though). It's getting cold fast. When I left yesterday it was 43 and when I got home(in philly) it was 83.......

ps. love the plaid headliner!!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

woody89 said:


> Looks good!:beer:


 Thanks! :beer:


fasttt600 said:


> ah Lake Champlain. Was up there this weekend(NY side though). It's getting cold fast. When I left yesterday it was 43 and when I got home(in philly) it was 83.......
> 
> ps. love the plaid headliner!!


Sunday was quite brisk, the wind didn't help either. However the weather we have now is nothing like our winters as you should know, so I cant complain but enjoy the foliage... and beer:beer::beer:

thanks ive contemplated changing the interior again...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

its been awhile since my last update, and ive been somewhat busy. 

added vibration reduction to the trunk (cheap water and ice shield, it works.. 

















shaved front and rear bumpers no pics yet  
repainted the RSs 









looking forward to spring (this sunday:thumbup


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> its been awhile since my last update, and ive been somewhat busy.
> 
> added vibration reduction to the trunk (cheap water and ice shield, it works..
> 
> ...


 your car is going to smell ohhhhh so good on those hot summer days. Your lucky your in Burlington. 

nice wheels btw!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> your car is going to smell ohhhhh so good on those hot summer days. Your lucky your in Burlington.
> 
> nice wheels btw!


 haha i know, i took that into consideration, whatever it will eventually dissipate.. i hope.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

finished up what I had to do, put the wheels on


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking great gary good work on that color!!:beer:


----------



## sboles92 (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> looking great gary good work on that color!!:beer:





sboles92 said:


> Looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:


 thanks guys


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

The Green painted RS's look WAY better


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Swbd4L said:


> The Green painted RS's look WAY better


 Thanks thats what I think also


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Get some tree's next to those wheels for some photo's!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I didnt see that the issue with the 'clicking speakers' fixed every time you hit switches, or compressors kick on. 

The problem is with the accessory wire you have running to the relays. 

There is an accessory wire that goes from the radio/fuse panel to the amp for sub. 

Then you should have a totally separate accessory for the relay for compressor.

Then switchbox wired to either main power wire running from battery, or to something that doesnt have to do with the stereo. 

IF problem still continues then you may need to run a separate main power wire to the relay instead of sharing it with the amp for sub. 

I hope it makes sense!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Santi said:


> I didnt see that the issue with the 'clicking speakers' fixed every time you hit switches, or compressors kick on.
> 
> The problem is with the accessory wire you have running to the relays.
> 
> ...


Im going to have to say that this is the problem, I put in a new head unit the other day and now the sound has magnified by ten. most annoying thing, i fell that speakers are going to pop.

Thanks Santi :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> Im going to have to say that this is the problem, I put in a new head unit the other day and now the sound has magnified by ten. most annoying thing, i fell that speakers are going to pop.
> 
> Thanks Santi :beer::thumbup:


let me know if problem continues after u run separate wires!! :thumbup:

I'd also double check all the wiring for the headunit/speakers just in case there is a separate problem with just that as well.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

haven't posted in here for some time, here are some pics.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good Gary... Cant wait to see you and Sam here in a few weeks!!!:beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> looking good Gary... Cant wait to see you and Sam here in a few weeks!!!:beer:


Thanks Jeff!

Same here looking forward to seeing you and Brittany, plus cant wait to see the fresh new cars in person :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Five days short of a year from posting on this thread sooooo

Here are some updated pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

:wave:eace::beer: still need to get you those pictures!!!


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Car is purty


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

_Dirty_ said:


> haven't posted in here for some time, here are some pics.


I see those air horns...


----------

